
'Abstraction' is a Dirty Word - Impossible
https://medium.com/@pjsdev/abstract-programmers-acada09df860
======
warrenm
When you don't know why you're using the term .. yes.

But if you don't use abstraction, you get lost int he weeds in seconds

Always use the proper level of abstraction for the scenario at hand

